# Eheim 2222



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I had to get a replacement canister for my 29 mac tank.I found my old whisper 10i(yeah not really big enough)and am using this to keep the BB in one of my filter pads alive.I ordered an Eheim 2222 from Ebay yesterday,it ships today and should be here by next wednesday(hopefully sooner)

Anyways,I just wanted some general thoughts on this filter.I got a great price($70.00) for it and its supposed to be a brand new unit,complete with hoses and media.Its rated for up to forty gallons,and I only have two fish in here anyhow.Any issues with this filter from other users?Whats the life expectancy of it?If I sell the rena,Ill get basically my money back for this one,and be back on budget.Just want some general reviews on this thing.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have the Classic 2217, which is in the same series. I have only had it about 4 months and really love it. Cannot tell it is on. There are people I have read about on TPT that have had them over 10 years and no problems. You just need to take care of them, that all.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome!Im excited.Its in NC right now.hope it gets here early,my macs are not happy.its going to suck having a mini cycle,because I know I will.I have a large pad left from the rena,all saturated with good icky BB.Hope it seeds quick.Speaking of which,how long does the media last in the eheims?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just realized that I had read your model number wrong. Your model is in the pro series, not the classic. Your directions will read to replace the media at some given interval, but I have read about people keeping their media well beyond 5-7yrs. The white fiber filter it comes with will need to be replaced about once a month. The blue ones can last much longer if you take care of them. When you replace it the first time, make the determination if you could possibly go longer/sooner/just right. I would also get a box of replacements sometime in the future.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes its the pro series.i have been scouring the net yesterday looking for as much good vs bad info on it.One site had the filter for over $200.00!

I think theres some replacement pads at my local pet store,though not for sure.They do have the marineland bio balls and I plan to grab some of them for my 350 one day.I can also look online for some.I think they have good deals at big als.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, it got here.It was brand new in the box,complete with media.The setup was pretty easy.One of the coolest things(and one reason I went with this one)is it matches my stand.My stand is an MP and parts of it even say Eheim Proffesional.So yay,they match!Not bad for a $20.00 stand I got a few years back huh!

So heres a few pics of the filter in the stand,and part of the interior.Grant,its not really huge,but it fits nice,and I still have room(more than with the Rena)for a pressurized CO2 tank!




Have to admit,looks pretty good in there!


----------

